# [SOLVED] Can't completely connect with new modem



## Chickie76 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello! What a great site! :wave:

I have a problem with my new modem... and unfortunately I can't get any English speaking technical support for either my adsl provider or the modem's manufacturer where I live, so you are my biggest hope at the moment. :heartlove

I bought a new modem today. It's a Zyxel 660RU-T3. When I ordered it online, it said it was a modem. The box says it's a router. My internet searching seems to say it's both, so hopefully it is! I had a similar modem (w/o router) before and it's great, but I need to get this new one set up asap.

I have a Mac running OS X 10.4.11 

When I connect it the following lights turn on: PWR/SYS , 10/100M , DSL but the light for PPP does not, and neither does USB, but I'm not using it so that's alright. :laugh:

When I try to connect to the internet it automatically goes to the web configurator (although this model says it installs without and doesn't even come with software). It tests, but then says there are problems and asks me if i want to run the set up wizard. When I run the wizard it then asks me if I want to "diagnose" and it runs more tests. 

These are the results, no matter how I try to configure it: 


Wizard Setup - ISP Parameters for Internet Access​ LAN connections Test your Ethernet Connection*PASS* WAN connections Test ADSL synchronization*PASS* Test ADSL(ATM OAM) loopback test*FAIL*

I don't know what a loopback test is, but apparently I need to pass it! 
Like I said, I have no one to call in this country who can speak English for this, and I tried the UK but they are already closed and it's a fortune to call there anyway.

If anyone can help me, I will shower you with virtual kisses. :heartlove

Thanks in advance!
Chickie


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't completely connect with new modem*

Why did you buy a new modem? 

Usually this is supplied by the ISP, and the ISP has to 'provision' it which means they register it on their network.

Somehow you need to get them to connect to your new modem


----------



## Chickie76 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Can't completely connect with new modem*

Why do you ask why I bought a new one? 

So ok, if I have to have them set it up, I'll figure out a way to do that. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chickie76 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Can't completely connect with new modem*

Well, I'll have to kiss meself, because I sorted it out!

:4-clap:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Good for you. May we ask the resolution so that it will benefit others?


----------



## Chickie76 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sure! :smooch:

While the original modem was connected I took screen shots of all the settings and then connected the new modem and matched all the settings and voila! 

The main things that needed to be changed in this case were the LAN RIP Version and multicast, and the WAN Encapsulation, Virtual Circuit ID, and Connection. 

I still fail the ATM Loopback Test, but everything else passes and the internet works even better than before. 

Hope that helps anyone else who has the same problem! 

:woot:


----------

